# ccw



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

If you have a concealed carry permit, what do you carry and why? I will start, I carry a Kahr PM9 most of the time (99%) it is light weight and small enough to keep in the front pocket of my cargo pants totally undetected, 9mm is the smallest caliber I choose to carry. Who is next?


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

If I carry, I carry a Ruger LCP 380. It's small & it's light. I chose it because of it's size. I'm not a big guy and it's easy to conceal even in summer clothes.
I would prefer a 9mm but I didn't see anyhting as small as I wanted to carry.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Ruger LCR in .38spl. I'm a revolver guy and it is small, super light and easy to conceal. No safety or hammer to deal with. Just pull the trigger and it goes boom, every time.


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

Taurus 9mm. Have a Glock 9mm but don't like the no safety idea.
OK, "ANTI'S", you now know what I have, so are you gonna confiscate ? ?
...


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

lcp 380, front pocket in the summer....sig 230sl (380) front pocket and console in the vehicle....winter....Taurus mellinium pro p145 (45acp) in my coat pocket and maybe one of the other too, in the pants pocket
The 380 are for size and the 45 holds 10+1
the sig shoots as good as some full size 9mm that I have and real confident with it.....it all come down to placement....but never been in the heat of the moment and hope I never am.....but ready
I always carry a glock 22 in the woods on my side ( down at the cabin)with something on the front of the 4 wheeler (mak 90,sks,shotgun if there is something in season)


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Kel tec P11. 9mm. Using Hornady critical defense 115's. The HCD feed like fmj's. Never have had a ftf. It is compact and still a decent caliber. Goes boom every time. hits where i point it even under stress and odd positions.


----------



## RiPpInLiPs614 (Feb 18, 2011)

Glock 23,desantis holster ctc grips hands down. Always carry this over my Kimber. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

Colt New Agent chambered in 45 acp with crimson trace lazer grips and crossbreed super tuck holster.

I carried a full size 1911 (Colt Gold Cup and Colt Delta Elite 10mm) for a couple of years, but the new agent is much easier to keep concealed during warmer months.

I carry the new agent because of it's size and caliber. I wouldn't feel properly prepared with anything smaller than a .45. I feel the 45 acp gives me the best chance of ending the threat as soon as possible. When laid over top of a ruger LCP the new agent and the LCP are about the same size, which makes concealing pretty easy regardless of dress attire.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I love my snw 642 arwt,easy to conceal,hume inside pant holster t shirt covers it,+ p ammo 185 jhps,accuracy could b a littlie better.I would like a 45 sub comp maybe xmas?


----------



## paulboomer1 (May 7, 2008)

S&W .38 special revolver in the summer months and a beretta 96 .40 when it gets colder out.


----------



## NCBuckeye (Oct 26, 2011)

I carry a Glock 19 about 98% of the time and a PM9 the other 2%. I broke down the why and how on my blog last Saturday at balloongoesup.blogspot.com


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Usually a Glock 27 (that's the baby 40). But it really just depends, sometimes I'll grab the wife's 38 airweight or Bodyguard .380, maybe I'll take the Kimber 1911 out for a walk or the Taurus PT111 (9mm). Really depends what I'm wearing, where I'm going and what I'm doing.


----------



## squiddy (Oct 22, 2011)

i carry a s.a 1911 full size mil spec because 45 is like shooting a bowling ball it dont matter were you hit some one it isnt gona be good and i like full sized metal guns sorry glock guys


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

G-23 and when im feeling dangerous. S&W stainless 629 in .44 magnum. do you feel lucky punk?? just kidding on the S&W its my deer pistol. glock 23 almost 90% 0f the time, during the summer ill sometimes pack the G-27 IWB holster or if im just running out, ill stash the kel-tec .380 in my back pocket.


----------



## LEJoe (Jun 27, 2006)

Springfield 1911 .45 in a "Pack'in T" or an EAA .357 revolver in a Don Hume pocket holster.


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

LEJoe said:


> Springfield 1911 .45 in a "Pack'in T" or an EAA .357 revolver in a Don Hume pocket holster.


taurus 709 slim, my favorite carry pistola


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 4, 2011)

Beretta px4 .40 caliber 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Dan Wesson CCO 1911 .45
Why, because ist all wood and metal and .45


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

i carry a colt agent 38spl most of the times but sometimes depending on what am doing i carry a taurus 99 9mm with a 15rd mag,i've carried a 44mag blackhawk an a taurus milpro 140 40cal(my 1st carry gun)
twister


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

I carry a S&W 1911 full size .45acp in a IWB holster. After a little trial and error trying many diferent holsters including the Galco King Tux I ended up going with an Uncle Mikes nylon IWB. Its very comfortable and holds the pistol close to my side. The full size 1911 weighs alot and I woud recommend a custom made heavy leather belt belt to help hold things in place. Its not an easy pistol to carry but after firing many thousands of rounds thru it with no malfunctions the confidence factor is high, a very nice friend to have on your side if things ever go sour.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

I qualify to carry in ALL 50 State's. 
Depending on the situation:

1#, Taurus Milenium Pro. 45cal.

2#, Smith & Wesson # 49 5 - shot,

Both loaded with Hornady Critical Defense.

Nik,


----------



## Back-lash (Jul 7, 2009)

Bwana J said:


> I carry a S&W 1911 full size .45acp in a IWB holster. After a little trial and error trying many diferent holsters including the Galco King Tux I ended up going with an Uncle Mikes nylon IWB.


for real? i hate uncle mikes for anything more than a pocket pistol. 

for myself, xd40sc with a crossbreed supertuck. 

crossbreed is currently having a seconds sale if anyone is interested http://www.crossbreedseconds.com/


----------



## glock23 (Aug 3, 2011)

glock23 all the time...  wont be caught dead with out it....


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Back-lash said:


> for real? i hate uncle mikes for anything more than a pocket pistol.
> 
> for myself, xd40sc with a crossbreed supertuck.
> 
> crossbreed is currently having a seconds sale if anyone is interested http://www.crossbreedseconds.com/


The problem with Uncle Mike's especially a IWB holster is they tend to collapse after drawing your weapon. Then it makes it very difficult to re-holster.


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

BigV said:


> The problem with Uncle Mike's especially a IWB holster is they tend to collapse after drawing your weapon. Then it makes it very difficult to re-holster.


I do agree that it is a bit difficult to re-holster but its not that bad. I'm more concerned on retention and ease of the draw. Retention is good and the draw is smooth and easy, I don't mind using a few extra seconds re-holstering as long as I can get the pistol into play when needed.


----------



## iceman71 (Jul 25, 2010)

I carry a Springfield Armory XD.40SC. Very reliable pistol and lots of punch.


----------



## 659 (Nov 18, 2011)

Kimber Solo with Critical defense ammo.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I carry a Springfield XD 40 Sub Compact. Why? Cause that gun just looks good!!! Okay, for real though, it has an incredible track record of reliabillity, it feels good in my hand, its incredibly accurate for such a short barreled weapon and it has incredible knock down power. Also, I believe the XD is still the highest capacity wepons without adding grip extensions. I carry it in a Crossbreed Super Tuck and I dont even know its there. I wear the ST on a Gunners Alley custom leather gun belt wich takes all the weight of the weapon. I highly reccomend all 3 items, especially the Super Tuck. I tried many holsters for IWB carry and they were all horrible. The Super Tuck is very comfy to wear and conceals the weapon under just a t-shirt. Save your self the money of trying different holsters and just buy the Super Tuck first!!

My wife carries a Smith & Wesson M&P 9mm Compact. It is also an incredibly reliable weapon and she shoots it very well. It comes with 3 differnt grips to fit differnt size hands. She carries it in a custom conceal purse.

We both shoot Hornady ammo. Hers is Critical Defense, mine is XTP I believe


Disclaimer...I am in no way associated with Crossbreed, I'm just a huge fan of that holster and the customer service is also above average!!


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

I carry a Smith & Wesson M&P .40 or Colt 1911 .45 and the wife carries a Smith & Wesson M&P 9mm... all 3 carry options are loaded with Federal Hydra-Shocks


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

Everyday: Kimber Ultra Carry, IWB 

Around property, woods, quading etc: Sig Mosquito, Fobus Paddle


----------

